
Show HN: Pushback.io – Interactive push notifications with curl - amozoss
https://pushback.io/
======
onionjake
I've used this for awhile now as a quick way to control some things on my
raspberry pis running in my home from my phone.

Sometimes you just want something quick and a little bash script is perfect.
For example, I use getmail to periodically fetch my email from all of my email
providers, gmail, hotmail, etc.. Whenever I needed to get email quicker (like
if I was sent a security code or something) I had to SSH into the server and
manually call getmail to fetch it before the scheduled time. With pushback I
have a little simple script that gives me the ability to do it from the
pushback app and it is a real time saver.

Here is my script I used in case anyone is interested:

    
    
      #!/bin/bash
      while true; do
            result="$(curl https://api.pushback.io/v1/send_sync \
                    -u <my_token>: \
                    -d 'id=Channel_379' \
                    -d 'title=Check Email?' \
                    -d 'body=Choose from the actions' \
                    -d 'action1=gmail' \
                    -d 'action2=hotmail' \
                    -d 'action3=personal')"
            if [[ "$result" == "gmail" ]]; then 
                    getmail -r gmail
            elif [[ "$result" == "hotmail" ]]; then 
                    getmail -r hotmail
            elif [[ "$result" == "personal" ]]; then 
                    getmail -r personal
            fi 
            sleep 15
      done
    

I've used it to also notify me when long running commands finish, as a way to
add manual review to an otherwise automated process, etc.

------
amozoss
Author here, Pushback has been a side project of mine for a few years. It has
been a playground for me to learn web development and continue learning about
mobile. The goal of Pushback is to make a simple API that can utilize all the
features of push notifications. Right now it just has actionable
notifications, but it'd be cool to add some other things such as location and
custom notifications. I've recently started to use Pushback to communicate
information to my friends, family, and co-workers. I had a cronjob that
scraped classifieds for minivans and it would post a message to Pushback. My
wife could then see the post and leave a comment if she liked it. We ended up
getting a van for a pretty sweet deal. Another thing I use it for is to
coordinate what time some of my co-workers are riding the public transit. We
can just select which time we're thinking of on the notification. I hope it
can be a tool that helps you make prototypes quickly without much hassle.

